# Профилактор Евминова



## Vika1 (13 Сен 2006)

ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ! 
Что вы можете сказать о Методике и Профилакторе Евминова? 

На сколько она эффективна? 

СПАСИБО!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Сен 2006)

Что вы имеете ввиду под понятием "эффективна"?
Конкретизируйте вопрос.


----------



## Vika1 (13 Сен 2006)

Нужно ли при моем диагнозе 
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum10/thread369-2.html
 покупать профилактор Евминова  (ссылку почему-то удалили) 
и заниматься по его методике??
 СПАСИБО


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Сен 2006)

Не могу открыть ссылку ....
В двух словах следующее.

Профилактор Евминова основан на принципе тракции (вытяжения) позвоночника. Он безопасен при применении в подострой фазе течения остеохондроза (грыжи диска) и в фазе ремиссии. 

Касательно ликвидации грыжи как объекта - то у меня по этому поводу глубокие сомнения. Как профилактика обострения - очень даже ничего.


----------



## Vika1 (13 Сен 2006)

И я не смогла..  Странно, вроде все правильно сделала.. :confused: 
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum10/thread369-2.html
У меня нету грыжы... У меня.. 

Определяется изменение формы позвоночного столба с выпрямлением шейного лордоза и образованием кифоза на уровне С4-С5.

На уровне С3-С4 и С4-С5 определяется не резко выраженная протрузия межпозвоночных дисков кзади (до 2 мм) с некоторым сужением субарахноидального пространства. Определяется смещение тела С3 кпереди по отношению к С4, и тела С4 кпереди по отношению к С5.

Толщина спинного мозга на всем протяжении равномерная, контуры ровные, четкие, структура ткани его однородная.

ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: Дегенеративно-дистрофический процесс по типу остеохондроза, признаки нестабильности в двигательных сегментах С3-С4, С4-С5.   
Нужен ли конкретно МНЕ профилактор Евминова ???
СПАСИБО!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Сен 2006)

Я бы не стал применять то, что рекомендуют у Евминова в вашем случае. Для поясничного отдела данный тренажер безопасен, но для шейного отдела.....

Применение "петли Глиссона" в домашних условиях, как на меня, чистой воды авантюра и, причём небезопасная. Я считаю, что такие манипуляции (процедуры) должны проводится только под наблюдением врача. Это шея, она очень ранима.


----------



## Умка (12 Мар 2007)

Могу сказать, как человек испытавший на себе эту методику, что она действительно помогает. В моем случае, она стала настоящим спасением!


----------



## Admin (12 Мар 2007)

А не могли бы поподробнее рассказать?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Мар 2007)

Pavel написал(а):


> А не могли бы поподробнее рассказать?



Особо рассказывать нечего. Принцип как я выше писал в тракции позвоночника и выполнения ЛФК в процессе тракции. Нормальная метода профилактики обострения, он потому и называется профилактор. Что касается шейного отдела, то лично я пять раз подумал бы, прежде чем использовать тракцию шеи без мед. персонала....


----------



## dmitri_b (16 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Методика Евминова*



Умка написал(а):


> Могу сказать, как человек испытавший на себе эту методику, что она действительно помогает. В моем случае, она стала настоящим спасением!


Умка, скажите пожалуйста, где Вы купили профилактор Евминова?
Какие упражнения выполняете?
Как они подбирались?
Есть ли какие-то сложности в работе с профилактором?


----------



## Виталик81 (17 Сен 2009)

Подскажите, кто в курсе. У меня три протрузии в поясничном отделе по 4 мм, врач сказал, что надо купить профилактор Евминова.
Кто нибудь лечился на нем и как результат, а то в инете пишут, что он не особо помогает. Хочеться узнать ваше мнение. Заранее всем большое спасибо!!!


----------



## АлексКО (17 Сен 2009)

Да, смело покупайте!


----------



## abelar (18 Сен 2009)

...Евминову будет приятно


----------



## АлексКО (18 Сен 2009)

Но и пациенту тоже!aiwan


----------



## Виталик81 (18 Сен 2009)

Abelar, скажите пожалуйста, а то не очень понял стоит ли его покупать, в смысле поможет или нет?


----------



## юрок (18 Сен 2009)

Виталик81 написал(а):


> Abelar, скажите пожалуйста, а то не очень понял стоит ли его покупать, в смысле поможет или нет?


Прежде чем покупать различное оборудование для самолечения постарайтесь изучит вопрос досконально, по поводу вашего недуга, сэкономите и деньги и здоровье. По поводу данного девайса- но мой взгляд подобрать систему упражнений для себя можно и без доски.


----------



## abelar (18 Сен 2009)

Виталик81 написал(а):


> Abelar, скажите пожалуйста, а то не очень понял стоит ли его покупать, в смысле поможет или нет?


При всей моей ненависти к механизмам, "улучшающим", "способствующим", "весьма полезным" при...
Скажу: "доска Евминова"- лажа. Петля Евминова (содрана с немцев) - имеет место быть. Но! при определенных состояниях, как правило посттравматических смещениях позвонка. Требует филигранного применения,под присмотром специалиста, со строгим учетом  этиологии и стадии патогенетического процесса. Самостоятельное применение - профанация!
....НЕ ПОКУПАТЕ!!!aiwan


----------



## Виталик81 (18 Сен 2009)

Спасибо большое за советы! Меня врач направил в центр, где лечат по методикам Евминова, а там сказали, что надо покупать доску, но наверное похожу туда, позанимаюсь, а там посмотрю, какой будет эфект.


----------



## юрок (19 Сен 2009)

Чесно признаюсь, я в период обострения попросил сделать что то похожее, и стал лежать, заниматься на данном девайсе. По моим скромным подсчетам выздоровление этим мне затянуло на пару месяцев.


----------



## Anomalia (29 Ноя 2009)

Здравствуйте! Профилактор Евминова  не советую, либо только после полного обследования всех отделов позвоночника и консультации со специалистами, также и заниматься нужно по индивидуальной программе под наблюдением. Это совет из собственного опыта. Занималась на Евминова (со специалистом) по поводу небольшой протузии в поясничном отделе- в результате растянула и без того слабые связки, теперь нестабильность всего поясничного отдела, предлагают операцию. Поэтому все надо делать с умом и выслушать мнение хотя бы 10 специалистов (именно специалистов- ортопедов, невропатологов и т.д., лучше практиков, а не теоретиков).


----------



## Famous (6 Дек 2009)

Вот у меня вопрос - слышал от одного массажиста, что не желательно  заниматься на профилакторе Евминова утром, так как после сна позвоночник уже растянулся и лучше не делать утром растягивание, а вот когда мол после ходьбы позвонки садятся  - тогда он (профилактор) вытягиает.
 Что думаете по этому поводу ?


----------



## abelar (7 Дек 2009)

Famous написал(а):


> Вот у меня вопрос - слышал от одного массажиста,


...*Думающие* массажисты - неиссякаемый источник экономического благополучия врача!yahoogood


----------



## Famous (7 Дек 2009)

*Плоскостопие или..... ?*

Острить вы умеете, а как на то, чтобы ответить, если не знаете, молчите!!!


----------



## abelar (7 Дек 2009)

...Да запросто!:
Со времен механизмов типа средневековой дыбы прогресс значительно шагнул вперед. И появилась доска Евминова. Умозрительно, на первый взляд конкретное сооружение, которе "просто" и "в лоб" решало проблему:
Позвоночник "сплющился" - значит его надо "вытянуть" !! Чего мудрить? Доской Евминова, подводным вытяжением...висением на турнике...пеньковым галстуком
Только тут ошибочка. Она очень свойственна людям с техническим образованием, без знания биологии, физиологии, патфизиологи...
Рассказывать долго, но, если Вы просто примете на веру то, что при висении на турнике расстояния между позвонками уменьшается, а при вертикальной нагрузке на позвоночник расстояние между позвонками увеличивается, то очень многие "вопросы по позвоночнику" отпадут сами собой.
Избитый трюизм о том, что после сна позвоночник "вытягивается" к сожалению говорит о том, что сразу после сна общий тонус аксиальных мышц максимален. И толко спустя минут 20-40 он приходит в норму и перестает оказывать избыточное давление на каждый ПДС.
Именно поэтому, большинство "прострелов" - утром! Именно поэтому все "грыжевики" (это люди такие...) максимальную боль испытывают именно утром. А потом "расхаживаются"...

Добавлено через 3 минуты


Famous написал(а):


> Острить вы умеете, а как на то, чтобы ответить, если не знаете, молчите!!!


Сынок. Дам тебе совет. Если врач, из Питера, с моей фамилией что-то говорит, то хотя бы по одному из этих признаков его нужно послушать...
А то так и останешься в компании с дураком-массажистом и доской Евминова впридачу


----------



## юрок (7 Дек 2009)

+мульен, испытал разные вытяжки, турник, наклонные доски и т д, становилось только хуже, пока не стал думать головой.


----------



## Viktor09 (7 Дек 2009)

> Только тут ошибочка. Она очень свойственна людям с техническим образованием, без знания биологии, физиологии, патфизиологи...



Вот тут и не понятно. Мне, например, тоже, *врачи*, а не как Вы пишите дураки массажисты, советуют вытягивать позвоночник и шейный отдел петлёй, что это увеличит расстояние между позвонками и уменьшит давление на нервные корешки. Заниматься нужно ежедневно, чтобы был эффект. А это значит, нужно иметь профилактор Евминова дома. Но я так до сих пор его не купил - стоит дорого.


----------



## Famous (7 Дек 2009)

Так ответа и не понял, чтото пофилософствовали , а я так и не понял.
Ответ - да/ нет !


----------



## юрок (7 Дек 2009)

Famous написал(а):


> Так ответа и не понял, что-то пофилософствовали, а я так и не понял.
> Ответ - да/ нет!


С грыжами такая тема - можете делать все что угодно, практически на любых тренажерах, хоть штангу поднимайте..НО! Или делаете это каждый день до пота, или не делаете совсем, третьего не дано! ИМХО-в период обострения не стоит связываться с различными вытяжениями, будет только хуже. Существует масса упражнений, физических, которые прекрасно растягивают позвонки.


----------



## abelar (8 Дек 2009)

Viktor09 написал(а):


> Мне, например, тоже, *врачи*, а не как Вы пишите дураки массажисты, советуют вытягивать позвоночник и шейный отдел петлёй,


Поясняю разницу: если у дурака-массажиста пациент на доска евминова даст остановку дыхания, то с него какой спрос?
А врач - другое дело! Тут можно и подсесть...За петельку-то...
Поэтому, врачи - только *советуют*,...это ключевое слово! Причем, только устно! Не под протокол! Вы где-нибудь в истории болезни видели рекомендации: доска евминова с петлей? Дата? Подпись?

Добавлено через 2 часа 45 минут


Famous написал(а):


> если не знаете, молчите!!!


...Ага! Щас! Тебя будем слушать и твоего массжиста!...


----------



## Viktor09 (8 Дек 2009)

> Поэтому, врачи - только советуют,...это ключевое слово! Причем, только устно! Не под протокол! Вы где-нибудь в истории болезни видели рекомендации: доска евминова с петлей? Дата? Подпись?



Да в отношении записи  в истории болезни Вы правы - такого не пишут
Но у нас в городе уже два филиала, где предлагают занятия на доске под контролем врача.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Дек 2009)

Сразу видно, что, некоторые форумчане не читали Святое Евангелие. А зря! Там Иисус Христос разговаривает с учениками притчами. Вот и уважаемый abelar также является любителем притч, но его не всегда понимают. Так вот, польза от профилактора Евминова слишком сомнительна, а доходы с его помощью довольно приличные для автора и его "учеников". Так что, "думайте сами, решайте сами, иметь или не иметь!".


----------



## Viktor09 (8 Дек 2009)

> Так вот, польза от профилактора Евминова слишком сомнительна


Общался с некоторыми людьми, которые занимаются, говорят ежедневные занятия на профилакторе поставили их на ноги. И мне говорили попробывал бы.
У меня дома есть турник на котором я вишу, а на шею одеваю на пару часов в день воротник Шанца, но это нисколько не улучшает моё состояние. Может ещё и поэтому я не очень-то верю в профилактор.
Не совсем понятно вот это:


> Рассказывать долго, но, если Вы просто примете на веру то, что при висении на турнике расстояния между позвонками уменьшается, а при вертикальной нагрузке на позвоночник расстояние между позвонками увеличивается, то очень многие "вопросы по позвоночнику" отпадут сами собой.


Если у доктора* abelar* появится желание и немного времени рассказать об этом, я думаю, многие люди с проблемным позвоночником будут благодарны.


----------



## abelar (10 Дек 2009)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Там Иисус Христос разговаривает с учениками притчами. Вот и уважаемый abelar .


...Уф-ф! Уважаемый коллега...меня аж в пот бросило....:blush200::blush200::blush200:
......
Причем, настроение поднялось настолько, что как приличный человек позвонил коллеге - психотерапевту. Попросил что-нибудь от завышенной самооценки. Был сразу же приглашен в пятницу на сеанс супервизии. :drinks:Со своим коньяком... Тост за Вас - в обязательном...aiwan


----------



## abelar (10 Дек 2009)

Viktor09 написал(а):


> Если у доктора* abelar* появится желание и немного времени рассказать об этом, я думаю, многие люди с проблемным позвоночником будут благодарны.


...После такой планки, которую мне установил Уважаемый Владимир В :blush200: , Я просто обязан это сделать!!!
Эх, если бы на форуме был видеоконтент... Есть очень много, что показать: как работает позвоночник. На динамических моделях...В свое время они меня поразили. Очень много, что казалось работает ТАК, работает с точностью до наоборот....
А вообще, обьяснить простыми словами сложные вещи, действительно трудно...Вот у меня иногда и не получается. Но, постараюсьaiwan


----------



## Моби Дик (10 Дек 2009)

Вот, интересно, а что Вы скажете об устройстве типа Гревитрин? Простите, если не в тему.


----------



## Роман Олегович (27 Фев 2011)

_Примечание: Все, что мной ниже изложено, не является рекламным трюком, а представляет для меня чисто консультативное значение!_

Уважаемые, доктора и остальные участники форума!
Меня очень интересует Ваши мнения по поводу пользы физических занятий на профилакторе Евминова.

Скажу прямо: всем известен факт, что всякий больной чуть ли не каждый божий день сталкивается с разнообразием предлагаемых запатентованных мед. товаров от разных производителей.
Имея зачастую ограниченное представление о том, что нам так славно “впихивают” на рынке, мы не редко идем на непоправимую глупость. 
Как нам быть? Что нам делать в таких ситуациях? Вот тут-то мы и начинаем вспоминать о пользе наших докторов.

По себе скажу, что перепробовал на своей «шкуре» массу разной «всячины и ерунды» предварительно не проконсультировавшись у доктора! За что я грубо поплатился.

Уважаемый читатель, можете ли Вы что-то конкретно сказать исходя из своего опыта по поводу пользы занятий на профилакторе Евминова при проблемах с позвоночником?
Нужен ли он вообще дома как тренажер и профилактор?
Может ли он негативно повлиять на здоровье больного?
Помог ли Вам профилактор с проблемой позвоночника? 
Хочу понять: есть ли смысл в этой «доске» или нет? Помогала ли она людям в проблеме с позвоночником?

Я думаю, что нижеизложенные Вами мнения будут интересны не только мне, но и остальным участникам форума!

Спасибо за Ваше внимание!aiwan


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Фев 2011)

Профилактор - т.е. для профилактики, а не для лечения. Механизм действия как у турника. И его настойчиво "впихивают" людям, имеющим проблемы с позвоночником.


----------



## Роман Олегович (27 Фев 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Профилактор - т.е. для профилактики, а не для лечения. Механизм действия как у турника. И его настойчиво "впихивают" людям, имеющим проблемы с позвоночником.



Уважаемый, доктор. То, что его «впихивают», это само собой. Вполне согласен. Все это, естественно, имеет коммерческий характер, как и  «ортопедические» кресла, разнообразные массажеры и т.п.
 Тогда вопрос как к специалисту: Насколько эта «доска» хороша в профилактическом значении?
Можно ли этим профилактором укрепить глубокие мышцы спины?
Какая от него польза вообще?
Что можете сказать в целом о системе упражнений разработанных Евминовым?

Добавлено через 1 час 20 минут
Лично мне в борьбе с остеохондрозом, вытяжение на наклонной плоскости рекомендовали невропатолог и травматолог. Конечно особо не конкретизируя методику. Мол. есть разные комфортные системы вытяжений, упражнений и т.п. 
Но STOP! Какие существуют методики вытяжения? - их уйма!

Из своего горького опыта скажу, что изображать «сосиску» на турнике мне долго не пришлось. Вскорости, стал смотреть на турник как на «врага народа». Боль только усугубилась.
Естественно, занимался дозировано. Предварительно используя теплую ванну, легкий массаж. Все это обязательно.

Спорить не намерен. Возможно, кому-то перекладина и помогла.

Вот я и застрял в поисках более комфортного решения для вытяжения позвоночника.

Услышал «свист» за “доску”. Но прежде чем заплатить «миллион денег», нужно разобраться и послушать мнения специалистов, в том числе людей просто имеющих с ней дело.


----------



## tania1987z (28 Фев 2011)

Мне доска не помогла . У меня 3 грыжи мпд , комплекс упражнений давал врач в центре лично для меня - пока занималась - постоянно было жуткое обострение , хотя все ее рекомендации выполняла . Пока занималась - вообще от боли сидеть не могла , перестала - потихоньку такие сильные боли ушли . Сейчас вообще думаю ее продать - стоит 1.5 тысячи грн . у стенки и пылится . Но у меня грыжи немаленькие и корешковый синдром . Мне еще в Киеве говорил врач , что на моей стадии болезни доска - не панацея , упражнения с не меньшим успехом можно делать на полу , заниматься плаванием .Плавание помогает 100 процентов - это правда . Я делала в воде специальные упражнения для укрепления мышц спины .


----------



## Семен (28 Фев 2011)

Понимаете, тут такое дело, что запатентовать  даже я могу свою доску, подвешать ее к потолку, покарсить в зеленый цвет и сказать, что профилактика и все...такого нет изобретения- значит патент мой. 

А перевод с латыни-грамота или свидетельство...а как красиво то звучит..патент 

Как бы есть такое дело, как мед. инситуты, клиники, доктора наук, наблюдения за группами людей и если б этот профилактор был так хорош, то все бы им пользовались и была бы доказательнеая медицина. 
Как пример дизентерия: лечение антибиотиками за 10 дней. Вот хоть тресни, а она лечится и все. 
И профилактор  бы признали все без исключения, но такого нет, вот каждый и изобретает методику в лечении данных заболеваний, так как нет панацеи на данном этапе развития медицины. 
Нет единых точек зрения к подходу лечения заболеваний данной группы. 

Поэтому каждый может стать лекарем и праповедовать свой метод лечения, выбор остается на пациенте всегда.


----------



## Роман Олегович (28 Фев 2011)

tania1987z написал(а):


> Но у меня грыжи немаленькие и корешковый синдром . Мне еще в Киеве говорил врач , что на моей стадии болезни доска - не панацея , упражнения с не меньшим успехом можно делать на полу , заниматься плаванием .Плавание помогает 100 процентов - это правда . Я делала в воде специальные упражнения для укрепления мышц спины .




Да если бы она была панацеей - больной бы, не нуждался в услугах доктора))) 
«Панацеи» в этом случае не существует в природе. Существуют только опытные руки специалистов. А грыжу М/П диска  лечить должен исключительно доктор, тут уж спорить не буду. 
Плавать это хорошо 100%. Тут я согласен с Вами. Но не у всех людей - провинциалов есть такая возможность. Например, в моем городе бассейна нет.

Признаться, я имел дело с «доской» в «центре». Не скажу что это «центр», так-как имел дело с его филиалом. Обычное частное помещения  с двумя «мужиками», один из них практикующий невропатолог. Ребята, скажем, были довольно любезные.  Они меня сразу предупредили, что есть разные проблемы (грыжи м/п дисков., травмы) с которыми работать на доске противопоказано!!! После посмотрели мое заключение, снимки. Ну, все как  полагается. В заключении диагностики:  задние протрузии м/п дисков до 0,1 см, распространенный остеохондроз шейного – грудного отделов позвоночника, сглаженность шейного лордоза, мышечно-тонический синдром. После осмотра навязывать «доску» не стали, а предложили дней десять походить на занятия. Я и согласился…  

Заниматься на ней оказалось приятней, чем висеть «сосиской» на турнике. Но так же приятно мне было заниматься спортом до появления мышечно-тонического синдрома! Комфорт не всегда совпадает с пользой! То, что от «доски» мне не стало хуже - это мне «погоду не строит».

А с другой стороны - все равно как-то нужно укреплять глубокие мышцы спины. Не дело забывать, что природа нас наделила двумя точками опоры, откуда у нас и исходят  большинство проблем.

С уважением к читателю!aiwan

Добавлено через 15 минут


Семен написал(а):


> Как пример дизентерия: лечение антибиотиками за 10 дней. Вот хоть тресни, а она лечится и все.



Знаем мы такое… 
Да и каждый знает. ИМХО Если бы все проблемы обходились одной этой дизентерией)))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Фев 2011)

Роман Олегович написал(а):


> А с другой стороны - все равно как-то нужно укреплять глубокие мышцы спины.


А что означает слово укреплять? Как понимать? Что должно при этом "укреплении" произойти с мышцами?


----------



## Роман Олегович (28 Фев 2011)

Семен написал(а):


> Как бы есть такое дело, как мед. инситуты, клиники, доктора наук, наблюдения за группами людей и если б этот профилактор был так хорош, то все бы им пользовались и была бы доказательнеая медицина.



Тут есть еще такая потешная «фишка», что каждый доктор - изобретатель  готов «целовать» всю жизнь свое «чадо» (свое изобретение). То-есть между такими людьми всегда импонирует вечный спор.

А как вам такое мед. изобретение широкого потребления разных докторов наук, различных институтов начала XX века :

В начале XX века в Европе кокаин использовался как местный анестетик, в частности был популярен как средство от зубной боли; в Москве германский кокаин продавался в аптеках по рублю за коробочку и т.п…

Обычный пример.

И таких «фишек» уйма.
И наблюдали доктора наук (начала XX века)с интересом за группами "зависимых" людей.  "Утверждаясь" в полезности действия новой «панацеи»

Не спорю, что исследования важны и нужны. Докторам отдельное спасибо!!! за их труд.aiwan

Многие мед.изобретения направлены на огромную пользу больным!good  


А Вы сами имели дело с этой «доской»?

Добавлено через 22 минуты


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> А что означает слово укреплять? Как понимать? Что должно при этом "укреплении" произойти с мышцами?




Спасибо, доктор! aiwan
Хороший вопрос!
ИМХО
Лично я понимаю  так:
Укреплять – тренировать, развивать мускулатуру спины. Делать ее крепкой. Тем самым способствовать стойкому "мышечному корсету"...

Под влиянием регулярных физических нагрузок, за которыми следуют периоды покоя (и потребление человеком достаточного количества белка), мышечные клетки постепенно увеличиваются в размерах.
Укрупнение мышечных клеток, а, следовательно, и общее увеличение мышечной массы происходит вследствие усиления синтеза мышечных белков. 
Таким образом, чем выше содержание актина и миозина, тем большую силу при сокращении сможет развить мышца... 
Следовательно, мышцы натренированного человека намного устойчивее к окружающему фактору...
Направленный тренинг глубоких мышц позвоночника приводит к увеличению межклеточной жуткости, которая улучшает диффузное питание м/п диска и пульпозного ядра…  

Если я не прав - прошу меня поправить?

Только не совсем понял: к чему Вы клоните, задавая мне этот вопрос?

Со всем уважением к Вам меня не интересует само значение слова «укреплять»( крепить, делать крепким, прочным, твердым и т.п.)
Меня интересует Ваше мнение как специалиста медицины. Есть ли польза от этой «доски» или нет совсем?  Вот что меня интересует! 

C уважением к читателю!aiwan


----------



## Семен (1 Мар 2011)

Я сам доской не пользовался и не буду пользоваться, так как отзывов куча негативных по ней. Да и то что Е. в острый период рекомендует заниматься для меня загадочно, видать у него не было острых периодов. 

Про кокаин улыбнуло конечно, но он же действительно помогает ка анастетик, а морфий? . Просто медицина шагнула далеко вперед и есть анастезирующие средства сейчас с гораздо меньшими последствиями. 
Еще вспомните 19 век, как там ампутации делали и сифилис лечили мазями.

Есть медицина доказательная, про нее я и говрю. Что если это доска помогает так круто, то нужна контрольная группа, в которой все будут лечиться этой доской и будут результаты до после. Причем нужна группа. которая  НЕ будет использовать доску, а будет использовать другие средства и результаты сравнить нужно будет. Но такого не будет никогда, потмоу что на данном этапе развития науки невозможно "переплюнуть природу", время и организм сам делает работу, мы толко ему помогаем. 

Про укрепление мышечного корсета правильно задал вопрос Игорь Зинчук, правда с подвохом good, это юмор у докторов такой. 
Если укреплять мыщечный корсет, в вашем понимании, то его можно так укрепить, что будут мышечные спазмы, так как мышечные клетки увеличиваются во время "стресса". Поэтому начинается замкнутый круг, нужны "стресс", то есть увеличение весов и нагрузок, чтоб шел рост и росла сила, увеличение весов не очень хорошо для позвоночника, если с ним есть проблемы. Прибавьте гипертонус отдельных групп мышц, а он будет обязательно, потмоу что идет нагрузка выше "нормы", чтоб клетки росли. 

А вы не задумывались, что при сидячем образе жизни, ваши мышцы уже могут быть так "укреплены" статической нагрузкой, что их нужно для начала расслабить?


----------



## Роман Олегович (1 Мар 2011)

Семен написал(а):


> Я сам доской не пользовался и не буду пользоваться, так как отзывов куча негативных по ней. Да и то что Е. в острый период рекомендует заниматься для меня загадочно, видать у него не было острых периодов.
> 
> Про кокаин улыбнуло конечно, но он же действительно помогает ка анастетик, а морфий? . Просто медицина шагнула далеко вперед и есть анастезирующие средства сейчас с гораздо меньшими последствиями.
> Еще вспомните 19 век, как там ампутации делали и сифилис лечили мазями.
> ...



Ой! НЕТ-НЕТ и еще раз НЕТ! Вы меня не так поняли. Ни в коем случае не заставляю Вас ложиться  на эту «доску»…
 Я подумал, раз Вы утверждаете, значит, Вы имели с ней дело. Прошу расскажите, что вы слышали негативное про доску?- это мне интересно! Что люди говорят?

За ампутацию того века и вовсе говорить не стану, что там можно сказать, разве что били по «БАШКЕ» пациента и конечность долой. И такое было.

На доктора я не сержусь. Просто вопрос у него какой-то «краткий» что ли: что такое (что значит) укрепить? Я задал ряд интересующих меня вопросов и прошу всего лишь по возможности на них ответить. Уж простите, пишу, так как могу. Я не медицинский словарь - медицинская терминология. К чему это?

Мышечный спазм – это, безусловно, очень плохо…
Для мышечного спазма есть «тысяча и одна причина»: перенапряжение, остеохондроз и т.п. И что тогда остается, сыпать миорелаксанты  вместо сахара в чай? 

 Профессиональный спорт здоровье не делает. Есть тому уйма примеров. А умеренные, дозированные нагрузки приносят пользу. 
В моем понимании  (развивать мускулатуру) всегда существует некий рубеж, граница со знаком STOP! Делать нужно для здоровья, а не наращивать кучу «мяса». А в ситуации с проблемой ( травма, грыжи м/п дисков) работа на тотальное разрастание «мяса» чаевата тяжелыми последствиями. Это я знаю, так как сам когда-то имел с этим горький опыт.

К примеру: гимнастика укрепляет мышци?
Аквагимнастика ?

Только не у всех есть возможность заняться аквагимнастикой.

К примеру:
А каким образом Дикуль поднял себя на ноги? 
Конечно, помимо своих упражнений не упускается факт, что была и комплексная терапия.

А сидячий образ жизни приводит к атрофии мышц (уменьшение объема мышечной массы. сопровождающееся снижением тонуса мускулатуры и силы мышц) и развитию ожирения. Помимо всего прочего, снижается иммунитет и общий тонус организма.  В сидячем положении нагрузка на позвоночник максимально возрастает (в три раза по сравнению со стоячим положением.  Расслаблять спину нужно, тому есть масса комфортных 
RELAX -методик. Но нельзя забывать, что малоподвижный образ жизни обязательно нужно компенсировать умеренными физическими нагрузками. 

Вы мне скажите, что люди говорят про "доску"?

С уважением к читателю!aiwan


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Мар 2011)

Роман Олегович написал(а):


> Тем самым способствовать стойкому "мышечному корсету"...


мышечный корсет не может быть стойким или не стойким. Это не те категории для характеристики функции мышечного волокна. Ну да ладно, то такое, академический интерес.
А вот дальше интерес уже сугубо практический вы пишите  (вам, скорее всего, вложили эту информацию горе анатомы и горе физиологи):





Роман Олегович написал(а):


> Следовательно, мышцы натренированного человека намного устойчивее к окружающему фактору...


*окружающий фактор* это где? Это не праздный вопрос и не шутки ради. У мышцы всегда существует лишь одна функция, это сокращение и выполнение определенного вида работы. Усиление мышечной силы мышц происходит при рабочей  гипертрофии мышцы вследствие тренировочного процесса. Это означает,  что мышца сможет выполнить большую работу и не более. Она как сокращалась, так и будет сокращаться в пределах своего анатомического расположения сближая в пространстве точки А и В, начало и конец прикрепления этой мышцы. Она не получит никаких дополнительных функций таких как *фиксационная* которая для неё не характерна по природе, как бы мы не старались и не усиливали её силу. Функцию фиксации в организме выполняют совершенно другие структуры. Далее интересен вопрос как добиваться рабочей гипертрофии и соответственно увеличения мышечной силы? Ответ прост и вы его точно указали:





Роман Олегович написал(а):


> Под влиянием регулярных физических нагрузок, за которыми следуют периоды покоя (и потребление человеком достаточного количества белка), мышечные клетки постепенно увеличиваются в размерах.


ключевым здесь является физическая нагрузка. Если мы сто раз согнем руку в локтевом суставе с пустой ладонью то никакой рабочей гипертрофии бицепса не получим, если в ладонь положим нужный кусок железяки, то через некоторое время мы получим желаемое и увидим увеличение объема бицепса и на динамометре увидим увеличение его силы.
Что я хочу этим показать,  это то, что вися на наклонной плоскости, махая ногами и вертя тазом невозможно заставить мышцы  спины (глубокие)  выполнить добавочную нагрузку и получить рабочею гипертрофию. Очень маленький объем работы, совершенно недостаточный для таких задач. Более того ниже я прикрепил файлик где вы найдете таблицы с описанием мышц, их мест прикреплений и их функцию, каждой конкретно. Это поможет вам понять всю глупость и иррациональность этой затеи.




Роман Олегович написал(а):


> Направленный тренинг глубоких мышц позвоночника приводит к увеличению межклеточной жуткости, которая улучшает диффузное питание м/п диска и пульпозного ядра…


Это полный бред, надругательство над физиологией человека, даже комментировать нет желания.

Теперь по сути вопроса, помогает (устранение болевых ощущений и восстановление функции позвоночника) или нет выполнение упражнений под тракцией (принцип работы доски Евминова)? Конечно помогает ))), не во всех случаях и не всегда, но помогает. Вопреки глупости и неграмотности в обосновании *механизма действия* этого прибора  она может дать позитивный результат. И Укрепление мышц тут абсолютно нипричем. Все новое это хорошо забытое старое. Коллеги и пациенты, кому глубоко за тридцать, как говорится, вспомнив счастливое советское детство, пионерский отряд и сбор металлолома, нормальные,* правильные парты* подобранные по росту,  а не дибильные столы современных школ, уродующие позвоночники детей, смогут вспомнить урок физкультуры))). Помните такой девайс стоявший вдоль стены спортзала, имевший на конце* два крюка* и именовавшийся гимнастическая скамья? Как думаете, зачем крюки на концах были приделаны? )))) Да, да это она родимая )))  доска,  почему-то Евминова, мы, ползая по ней, предварительно зацепив крюками за шведскую стенку, даже не предполагали, что занимаемся на доске Евминова )))).
Итак, подводя итоги:
1. мышечный корсет не фиксирует позвоночник, так как это невозможно по его функции, фиксирует позвонки в позвоночнике другие структуры, чей прямой функцией это является.
2.накачав (усилив) мышечный корсет мы сможем подымать на спине КРАЗ, но только если позволят структуры обеспечивающие подвижность между позвонками и фиксирующие позвонки друг относительно друга. Правда, зачем нам подымать КРАЗ непонятно ))) .
3. ЛФК на "разгруженном" (под тракцией) позвоночнике дает позитивный результат, но только для поясничного отдела. Впрочем, как и любое ЛФК))).
Ох, как много получилось сореньки за объем.
Не получается прилепить ПДФ файл, ругается на размер...
 Киньте почтовик мне в личку я отправлю.


----------



## Семен (1 Мар 2011)

В яндексе поищите, я там и нашел отзывы, просто в поисковике забейте "отзывы о доске Е.".

У Дикуля была травма позвоночника, а не грыжа или протрузия. Да поправят меня доктора, разные травмы-разные методики восстановления. 


Вопрос к Игорю Зинчуку, очень интересный ответ, дак вот вопрос: почему ЛФК помогает, в чем ее суть с физиологической точки зрения. 

Про доски помню, были у нас такие, чтоб вешать на шведские стенки  и парты были нормальные...мне же уже за 30 

Выслал почту в личку, тоже интересен файлик.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Мар 2011)

Семен написал(а):


> дак вот вопрос: почему ЛФК помогает, в чем ее суть с физиологической точки зрения.



ответ в названии ))). ЛФК - лечебная физ.культура,  означает применение *движения* (динамических нагрузок) для восстановления функции чего-то. В нашем конкретном случае позвоночника. Итак, главный вопрос: как это работает?))) На что может влиять процесс движения? Ответ очевиден, на то, что может *двигаться по своей сути строения.* Что подвижно в позвоночнике? Ответ - суставы (два отростка, капсула, связки).  Точка приложения ЛФК суставы, мышцы лишь реализуют этот процесс. Если сустав неподвижен (причина не важна на данном этапе обсуждения)  мышцы не смогут дать движения как бы они усердно не сокращались. Далее, возникает резонный вопрос,  а какой тип ЛФК необходим? Ответ очевиден - тот комплекс, который будет восстанавливать функцию (а мы помним, что функция это движение в суставах) проблемного отдела и *учитывать особенности и возможности этого проблемного отдела.*
Если что-то не ясно укажите я попробую уточнить детальнее.


----------



## Роман Олегович (1 Мар 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> ..............



Просто нет слов! Раздели Вы меня как грудного младенца)))

За информацию Вам конечно спасибо!.. 

Информация понятна, доступна. Меня целиком и полностью впечатлила.

Это как раз то, чего я с трудом добивался услышать в своей «теме». 

Понимаете, ну хоть ругайте, а ведь я писал исходя с чих-то слов… 
Ну, сам-то я придумать такого явно не мог.

Орудуем тем, что знаем и как понимаем на уровне дилетанта)))

Как Вы, верно, подметили: _*вложили эту информацию анатомы и физиологи*._ 

Некоторые из них лечили меня продолжительное время. Насколько те люди «горе» судить не имею права, это с моей стороны некорректный переход на личности. Здоровья и счастья тем людям… 

Единственное что, могу всего лишь выразить свое мнения по поводу полученной пользы от этих людей. 
Приходилось иметь дело с разными специалистами и довольно-таки продолжительное время.  Много повидал этих специалистов на своем пути и каждый «продвигал свое лечение». Причем не беру во внимание «народных целителей», людей нагло прозвавшими самих себя «мануальными терапевтами» (глупых самоучек) и т.п. Таких повидал немало. Я конкретно подразумеваю квалифицированных, практикующих докторов. Всего один из «чертовой дюжины» более-менее помог и разобрался в моей проблеме. Спустя три года я наконец-то  узрел свой настоящий диагноз ( точный диагноз). 
Прежде, были одни лишь догадки (припускали разные проблемы). До этих пор квалифицированные доктора лечили мне «все и нечего». 

Кстати «доску» мне впихивали тоже квалифицированные, практикующие доктора. Кому верить? Ведь все они доктора. Как тут быть? 

Приходилось самому доставать и познавать всевозможную информацию на тем: «как спасти свою шкуру».) Идешь к одному специалисту как до Бога на прием, после молишься на его чудо-лекарство и его самого.  Ага, не помогло то лекарство. Как дальше жить? Недолго пораскинув мозгами, спешим к другому спецу… 
У другого получается почти типичная (бесполезная) ситуация. И пошло-поехало, звено за звеном. В конце-то концов, просто “теряешься” в этой “каше”.  
За ту вышеизложенную “писанину”, за которую Вы так изрядно постарались и «влепили мне…» я конечно на Вас обиды не держу. Привык все в жизни принимать стойко))) 
Знал, на что шел, когда писал. Понимал, что поднимая такой вопрос  про «доску» вероятно «закрутится вьюга».
От себя:
Огромная Вам благодарность за вышеизложенное Вами мнение!!! aiwan

Добавлено через 1 час 0 минут


Семен написал(а):


> У Дикуля была травма позвоночника, а не грыжа или протрузия. Да поправят меня доктора, разные травмы-разные методики восстановления.




STOP!!! Я же не утверждал, что у него была грыжа м/п диска или протрузии. За его методику также ровным счетом ни словца, с чего Вы все это взяли? 
Цитирую тот вопрос :
А каким образом Дикуль поднял себя на ноги? 
Конечно, помимо своих упражнений не упускается факт, что была и комплексная терапия. ТОЧКА!!!!

Где Вы увидели здесь грыжу?
Биографией Дикуля я осведомлен….
Вы все прекрасно поняли, 
что я Вам хотел донести, говоря о Дикуле (без грыж)
Давайте будем заострять внимание на каждое слово. 
В итоге: какую пользу мы с этого получим?aiwan

Ну, хватит уже любезный спорить…
Мы уже цепляем не то русло (далеко от темы).
За Яндекс Вас благодарю!


----------



## Семен (1 Мар 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> ответ в названии ))). ЛФК - лечебная физ.культура,  означает применение *движения* (динамических нагрузок) для восстановления функции чего-то. В нашем конкретном случае позвоночника. Итак, главный вопрос: как это работает?))) На что может влиять процесс движения? Ответ очевиден, на то, что может *двигаться по своей сути строения.* Что подвижно в позвоночнике? Ответ - суставы (два отростка, капсула, связки).  Точка приложения ЛФК суставы, мышцы лишь реализуют этот процесс. Если сустав неподвижен (причина не важна на данном этапе обсуждения)  мышцы не смогут дать движения как бы они усердно не сокращались. Далее, возникает резонный вопрос,  а какой тип ЛФК необходим? Ответ очевиден - тот комплекс, который будет восстанавливать функцию (а мы помним, что функция это движение в суставах) проблемного отдела и *учитывать особенности и возможности этого проблемного отдела.*
> Если что-то не ясно укажите я попробую уточнить детальнее.




Так, занчит своим тупеньким мозгом я понял, что суть лфк не в "накачке мышц и не создания мыщечного косета" и "не укрепление мышц", а в заставлении движения того, что долждно двигаться, но не двигалось по каким-либо причинам. 
Значит как я понял, многие доктора по ошибке назначают лфк, чтоб создать "мыщечный корсет", а не для того чтоб вернуть движение, улучшить его и закрепить. Движение в суставе, основная задача, а мышцы играют лишь роль осуществления этого всего. При движении улучшается трофика и как следтсвие восстановление?
Правильно понимаю?


----------



## Роман Олегович (1 Мар 2011)

*Сообщение от Семен:*
_Движение в суставе, основная задача, а мышцы играют лишь роль осуществления этого всего. При движении улучшается трофика и как следтсвие восстановление?
Правильно понимаю?:[/QUOTE]

Присоединяюсь! Интересно!_


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Мар 2011)

Семен написал(а):


> а в заставлении движения того, что долждно двигаться, но не двигалось по каким-либо причинам.


маленькое уточнение,  если только причины ограничивающие подвижность устранены.


Семен написал(а):


> Значит как я понял, многие доктора по ошибке назначают лфк, чтоб создать "мыщечный корсет", а не для того чтоб вернуть движение, улучшить его и закрепить.


к сожалению...


Семен написал(а):


> Движение в суставе, основная задача, а мышцы играют лишь роль осуществления этого всего. При движении улучшается трофика и как следтсвие восстановление?
> Правильно понимаю?


ну, если не углубляться в тонкости то да, именно так.


----------



## Семен (1 Мар 2011)

Вот это да ....У меня просто прорыв произошел. Здорово просто. У меня эйфория....
Выходит вся суть лфк сводится к движению, причем цель именно движение и амплитуда, но не как не напряжение мышц...а мышцы нужно "заставить" быть эластичными, чтоб движение в суставе было максимальным по природе ( не значит что нужно пытаться через неделю головуповыернуть на 180 градусов. 

Теперь мне понятно стало, почему полсе полугода занятий цигун у меня полностью прошли боли в шее, а амплитуда движения шейного отдела стала лучше чем у "здорового" человека. Хотя для меня было загадкой, что нет никакой накачки, а только растяжка медленная до предболья. 

Блин, почему никто раньше этого не объяснял, а доктора тылдычат одно и тоже, иди в бассейн и не придуривайся :p

Снимаю шляпу...и низкий поклонaiwan


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Мар 2011)

Семен написал(а):


> полсе полугода занятий цигун


 это позволило вам познать Дао и обрести Де?


----------



## Роман Олегович (1 Мар 2011)

А зачем тогда все эти «поучения» докторов, направляющие больного тренировать различные группы мышцы (укреплять мышечный корсет)? Зачем это все излагать литературно - назойливо людям (информационно напрягать их ерундой…), чтобы они себя гробили? Почему так много докторов приверженцы такой «странной» концепции? Не, ну даже во многих системах оздоровления встречается такое понятие как «укрепление мышечного корсета»… Зачем эта вся пыль нужна?aiwan


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Мар 2011)

Роман Олегович написал(а):


> чтобы они себя гробили?



ну почему гробили, вы ведь выполняя упражнения ЛФК вы в любом случае позитивно влияете на позвоночник. А то, что обоснование при этом не соответствует реальной сути вещей,  это для вас особого значения не имеет.
 Концепция Птолемея тоже  не соответствовала реальности, но это никак не мешало мореходам пользоваться его наблюдениями и не блукать по морю, а четко ориентироваться на море без всякого ущерба,  несмотря на ошибочном обосновании  автором этой самой концепции. Ну родился Тихо Браге, потом  Кеплер поменял и правильно обосновали,  ну и что? Моряки как до них справлялись, так и после них не особо расстроились,  или обрадовались))))))


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Мар 2011)

В работах отечественных корифеев неврологии и мануальной медицины В.С.Гойденко, В.П.Веселовского, О.А. Когана,В.С. Лобзина, А.А.Лиева, А.А. Скоромца очень большое внимание уделяется созданию мышечного корсета у вертеброневрологических больных. С этой целью и применяется ЛФК.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Мар 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> В работах отечественных корифеев неврологии и мануальной медицины В.С.Гойденко, В.П.Веселовского, О.А. Когана,В.С. Лобзина, А.А.Лиева, А.А. Скоромца очень большое внимание уделяется созданию мышечного корсета у вертеброневрологических больных. С этой целью и применяется ЛФК.



Это обоснование механизма действия ЛФК или просто мысли в слух?
Если обоснование, то приведите аргументацию, перечень фамилий не  есть толкование механизма действия ))).


----------



## Семен (2 Мар 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> это позволило вам познать Дао и обрести Де?



Нет конечно, но это позволило избавится от боли, а это считаю самое главное, поменять приоритеты в жизни. 

Если честно, то Даосы относятся к болезни не как к плохому, а как к хорошему, то есть болезнь направляет тебя в нужно русло в жизни, заставляет пересматривать свой образ жизни, который ты вел. 
Но подавляющее большинство глотает обезболивающее и дальше продолжает жить как жили. 

На форуме куча тем, когда у людей с момента первого обстрения проходит 10 лет и ситуация не только ухудшается, а становится катастрофической, хотя организм уже давно бил тревогу. ....ну это все лирика. 

Тогда у меня еще один вопрос закрался, каверзный......
Спортсменов же много в мире в железном спорте, троеборцы, бодибилдеры профессиональные, причем им всем далеко за 35 даже, но почему у всех тогда нет таких проблем. Или тут уже как природа заложила механизмы. Генетика и все такое.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Мар 2011)

Семен написал(а):


> Спортсменов же много в мире в железном спорте, троеборцы, бодибилдеры профессиональные, причем им всем далеко за 35 даже, но почему у всех тогда нет таких проблем. Или тут уже как природа заложила механизмы. Генетика и все такое.


Генетически детерминированное состояние "слабости" соединительной ткани однозначно присутствует. С чего вы взяли что у *всех* поклонников железа все в порядке со спиной? Масса людей имеют желание и не достигают результата в этом спорте,  так как получают всевозможные травмы, начиная от спины и заканчивая отрывами и разрывами мышц. У тех, кто вышел на уровень большого спорта имеется врожденная способность организма к сопротивлению нагрузкам. Те, у кого такого нет,  от природы,  отсеиваются в процессе тренировок, естественный отбор так сказать.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Мар 2011)

Если Вы, уважаемый коллега, не знакомы с работами вышеперечисленных авторов, то о какой дискуссии может быть речь? " Мы Пастернака не читали, но клеймим позором его "Доктора Жеваго".  Очень похоже..


----------



## Роман Олегович (2 Мар 2011)

Семен написал(а):


> Тогда у меня еще один вопрос закрался, каверзный......
> Спортсменов же много в мире в железном спорте, троеборцы, бодибилдеры профессиональные, причем им всем далеко за 35 даже, но почему у всех тогда нет таких проблем.


Профессиональный спорт - коварное увлечение. На самом деле проблем там случается достаточно много:« Колено бегуна» случается у  бегунов и  других атлетов. Повторяющиеся движения или внезапная нагрузка на колено повреждают хрящ, покрывающий внутреннюю поверхность коленной чашечки. Случаются также разрыв мениска – травма характерная для футболиста; разрыв связок -  баскетболисты, лыжники и т.п.« Большой палец лыжника»:при этом надрывается связка, соединяющая большой палец и одну из костей ладони. В тяжелых случаях связка может быть надорвана… Вот перечень основных: Теннисный локоть (эпикондилит), вывих лодыжки, растяжение паховых мышц, расколотая голень, повреждение надколенно-бедренного сустава – травма, полученная в результате повторяющихся движений надколенной чашечки против бедра, повреждение колена: разрыв передней крестообразной связки. Самые распространенные спортивные травмы – это растяжения и вывихи. 
Практически каждый спортсмен имел дело с той или иной травмой.
Выводы можете сделать сами.
 Но что тут поделаешь, когда человеку охота скакать и прыгать, тягать железо и т.п… )))) 



Семен написал(а):


> .
> Или тут уже как природа заложила механизмы. Генетика и все такое.


Генетика-наука тонкая, то есть для определенных умов ( людей работающих в этой сфере деятельности).Поэтому  за природу промолчу, а если так разобраться, в некоторых физиологических механизмах: система кровообращения и лимфообращения, функции центральной нервной системы, физиология возбудимых тканей, иммунная система,   интегративные функции в организме т.д.Все это очень сложные, молекулярные физиологические процессы. Здесь уж как кому природой заложено и 100% имеет место генетический фактор. Все это имеет возможность влиять на биомеханику человека.  У каждого человека есть своя заложенная предрасположенность к различным возможностям и патологиям в организме.aiwan


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Мар 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Если Вы, уважаемый коллега, не знакомы с работами вышеперечисленных авторов, то о какой дискуссии может быть речь? " Мы Пастернака не читали, но клеймим позором его "Доктора Жеваго".  Очень похоже..


С чем я знаком и с чем не знаком это болтология, откуда вы знаете, что я читал, а что не осилил по врожденному скудоумию? Не судите коллега о познании собеседника   только по тому, что он требует, справедливо требует, патогенетического обоснования того, что советуют выполнять пациентам врачи. 
Вы готовы снизойти к моему невежеству и потратить минуту своего драгоценного времени и указать мне, где в моих объяснениях данной темы закралась ошибка? Не просто огульно давить по типу "ты рембранта читала", а конструктивно с патогенетическим обоснованием своей позиции.
Ну и на последок,хочу вам сообщить - я знаю что такое симптом многораздельной мышцы и кто автор, это так на всякий случай...


----------



## Роман Олегович (3 Мар 2011)

Семен написал(а):


> Если честно, то Даосы относятся к болезни не как к плохому, а как к хорошему, то есть болезнь направляет тебя в нужно русло в жизни, заставляет пересматривать свой образ жизни, который ты вел.



Занимательные изречения…
Ну не смог не отреагировать на Ваше интересное изложение. Сам люблю все эти религиозно - философские темы.

Разные религиозные направления относятся к болезни не как к плохому, а как к хорошему - это верно. Тут Вы абсолютно правы. Вот лично для себя я затрудняюсь сказать насколько она «награда» за грехи мирские. Болезнь как сугубо личную проблему необходимо ставить на первое место в своей жизни. Ну, то такое. Кто-то ее вообще никуда не ставит. Нужно не забывать, что она всегда дышит в спину. Как воспринимает ее каждый тут уже вопрос к психологии. Скажем, люди есть разные, впечатлительные. У большинства тяжелобольных  людей в сути меняется образ жизни и без религии, а многие идут на крайности – кладут «Святую Богородицу» под подушку надеясь на отпущение... 



Семен написал(а):


> Но подавляющее большинство глотает обезболивающее и дальше продолжает жить как жили.



Я два года подряд глотаю обезболивающие и продолжаю жить. Я отношусь в Вашем понимании к подавляющему большинству. И я рад тому, что хотя бы есть эти обезболивающие .  Я знаю, что в этом мало хорошего. Ничего не имею против религии. Но как прикажите быть в противном случае, когда у тебя жесткий график в жизни, семья, работа? А у кого-то он более жесткий. Есть много случаев суицида. Как бы там религия не старалась, боль она не уберет. Духовно к ней подготовить – да может, но не каждого. Я лично пересмотрел свою жизнь и без религии. Бросил курить, стал много внимания уделять образу жизни, проще относится к некоторым вещам.aiwan


----------



## ArYrIr (11 Апр 2011)

да. доска мне помогала
1. при болях основное упражнение просто лежать на мин. угле 10-15%
2. большая часть инструкторов и пособий тяготит к силовой нагрузке а не к профилактической
3. всё делать разумно и комфортно и лучше для начала через центры где есть спецы а не самоучки
4. это , не панацея от всех проблем, но считаю достойным предметом в квартире


----------



## Mastif13 (30 Июл 2011)

Меня спина мучает с перерывами уже лет 30. Все медицинские процедуры в основном сводились к обезболиванию. Но боль после них возвращается каждый раз через месяц-два с ещё большей силой. За это время убедился, что профилактика физическими упражнениями - лучшее лечение. Недавно получил бытовую травму позвоночника, после которой не смог не то что спать, а даже лежать более 5 минут. Вынужден был пойти к врачу за обезболивающими таблетками (от инъекций отказался) и направлением на рентген. Посмотрев снимок, привязал себя за ногу веревкой, через резиновые жгуты, лёжа на спине. Боль утихла, и впервые за трое суток смог отдохнуть от боли. Категорически не рекомендую никому повторять такое без уверенности в том, что требуется именно это. Но, учитывая свой опыт в борьбе с недугами спины, уверен, что всевозможные тренажёры с наклонными досками очень полезны для лечения и профилактики болезней спины. Надо только грамотно их применять - в одних случаях плотно и регулярно заниматься, в других, более тяжёлых просто полежать на них и желательно вечером, перед тем, как ложиться спать, т.к. позвоночник восстанавливается лучше во-сне. А тренажёры рекомендую не покупать за бешеные деньги. а заказать у умельцев, у кого руки растут от куда надо. Это будет намного дешевле и лучше. Но чертежи того, что вы хотите, лучше найти самим. И думаю, что при грамотном применении эти тренажёры помогут в 90% случаев.


----------



## Mastif13 (30 Авг 2011)

В первом посте я немного отклонился от темы и вопросов, заданых Романом Олеговичем.
Постараюсь ответить ближе к теме. Профилактор Евминова - Вещь не уникальная,аналогов в различных вариантах было и есть большое количество и у медиков и у спортсменов.К примеру для профилактики и лечения позвоночника существуют:
1. Тренажёр NT-01(По моему мнению он даже лучше,чем доска Евминова)
2. Качели Яловицына(Думаю, что хорошо и удобно использовать при заболеваниях пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника, но пользоваться аналогом петли Глиссона там очень опасно.) Не пригоден для спортивно-оздоровительных целей.
Не буду комментировать большое количество ещё более дорогих и сложных устройств.
Широкое распространение этих тренажёров свидетельствует об их большой пользе для лечебных и спортивных целей которые часто трудно разделить. Во многих случаях иметь подобный тренажёр для растяжки позвоночника и удобного выполнения комплексов ЛФК дома очень желательно, а бывает и необходимо. Но цены этих тренажёров в основном сильно завышены. Производители и распространители этой продукции предупреждают: "Остерегайтесь подделок!!!" Тут я с ними категорически не согласен! "Подделки" часто по своим свойствам и качествам намного превосходят т. н. оригиналы.
Как нам быть и сделать правильный выбор в таких ситуациях? И могут ли тренажёры негативно повлиять на здоровье? Конечно могут, как и любые необдуманные и неграмотные действия даже с лучшими предметами и методиками.
Каким же должен быть хороший универсальный тренажёр-профилактор? Это прочная гладкая доска шириной 26-30 см. и длиной 2,1-2,5 метра,в зависимости от роста человека. На нижнем конце доски крепится брус 50-60 см длинной.Чаще круглой формы для предохранения от боковых опрокидываний доски. Доска должна иметь каретку с двумя парами рукояток в верхней части, желательно закрепляющуюся в нескольких положениях. На верхней части доски - прочная петля или скоба, для того,чтобы доску можно было закреплять или подвешивать на стене под разными углами от положения лёжа до вертикального и даже до отрицательного (наклонного в обратную сторону, в таком положении доску можно использовать, как перекладину для виса.) В вертикальном положении можно садиться спиной к доске и, подвешивая к каретке, использовать петлю Глиссона с регулируемыми нагрузками.
Ещё одна приспособа, которой нет на некоторых досках. Человеку с болями в спине или с ослабленными физическими возможностями очень трудно принимать на доске положение,очень важное для растяжки пояснично-кретцового отдела позвоночника, при котором ноги выше головы. Это делать очень легко,если предусмотрена возможность закрепления доски на оси (по принципу качелей) или возможна подвеска доски на оси на тросах. В крайнем случае можно для облегчения укладки на доску использовать трапецию,отдельно подвешенную на крепеже в верхней части стены, которая используется для подвески доски.Вставать слабым и больным из положения лёжа надо тоже очень осторожно, избегая скручивания позвоночника.
Изготавливать или покупать тренажёр - это индивидуальный выбор каждого, думаю, что изготовить всегда дешевле и легче подогнать под свои потребности.
Буду рад, если помог кому-то определиться с выбором и разъяснением деталей в этом коротком описании. Всем Здоровья и удачи!


----------



## Роман Олегович (30 Авг 2011)

Mastif13, где-то в Ваших словах есть сравнительно правильный смысл. Согласен с Вами о разнообразии метода тракции позвоночника на наклонной плоскости. Да, элементарнее взять широкую доску достаточной длины с гладкой поверхностью и все вроде путем...)))
Да, в любом случае, лежа на наклонной плоскости, мы позитивно влияем на позвоночник. Я сам пользуюсь такой методикой тракции, но на доске Евминова. Скажу Вам, не стесняясь, что по случаю, сравнительно недавно, купил ее меньше чем за пол цены, ну случается порой такое в жизни, в принципе смог себе позволить - не стал себе отказывать в такой мелочи))) Помимо ЛФК на гимнастическом коврике, кое-что делаю и на доске)) Есть неплохие результаты))) Доску, если руки выросли откуда боженька задумал, можно «залепить» самому и без умельцев. Умельцу ведь тоже положено грошей дать, ведь есть разные умельцы с разными аппетитами ))) Каму сейчас легко в нашем тяжком мире)))


----------



## OksanaSiu (2 Дек 2011)

Здравствуйте! Мне массажист рекомендует эту доску, но она сказала так:  или 30 минут ЛФК, или 10 на доске. В моём случае 20 минут лишних - это много)))). Она права?


----------



## Mastif13 (30 Янв 2012)

OksanaSiu написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Мне массажист рекомендует эту доску, но она сказала так: или 30 минут ЛФК, или 10 на доске. В моём случае 20 минут лишних - это много)))). Она права?


 
    Ваша массажист права только в том, что многие упражнения на такой доске или её аналоге можно делать более эффективно. Но, на мой взгляд, упражнения на доске не заменят многих упражнений , которые надо делать и без доски. А насчёт доски, повторюсь, но из практики : её надо доработать, закрепив посредине снизу ось для подвески или крепления на подставке (по принципу качелей), что очень упростит пользование ею и эффективность упражнений по растяжке позвоночника. А насчёт времени , затраченного на упражнения - чем больше тем лучше, но жизнь не даёт нам возможности делать это в ущерб другим обязанностям и интересам. Поэтому каждый старается выбрать самые действенные и эффективные упражнения и определить на это столько времени, сколько минимально необходимо для поддержания здоровья и физической формы тела.


----------



## Сергей_61 (11 Фев 2012)

Mastif13 написал(а):


> Ваша массажист права только в том, что многие упражнения на такой доске или её аналоге можно делать более эффективно. Но, на мой взгляд, упражнения на доске не заменят многих упражнений , которые надо делать и без доски. А насчёт доски, повторюсь, но из практики : её надо доработать, закрепив посредине снизу ось для подвески или крепления на подставке (по принципу качелей), что очень упростит пользование ею и эффективность упражнений по растяжке позвоночника. А насчёт времени , затраченного на упражнения - чем больше тем лучше, но жизнь не даёт нам возможности делать это в ущерб другим обязанностям и интересам. Поэтому каждый старается выбрать самые действенные и эффективные упражнения и определить на это столько времени, сколько минимально необходимо для поддержания здоровья и физической формы тела.


Сегодня сделал доску. Грыжа межпозвонковая. Не могли бы скинуть ссылку для упражнений на доске Е и не только


----------



## Mastif13 (16 Фев 2012)

Сергей_61 написал(а):


> Сегодня сделал доску. Грыжа межпозвонковая. Не могли бы скинуть ссылку для упражнений на доске Е и не только


Здравствуйте! Упражнения Вы должны подобрать для себя сами, учитывая советы врача. Я могу только поделиться общими упражнениями для здоровых людей при пользовании доской Евминова и общими упражнениями при заболеваниях спины, а также двумя, на мой взгляд неплохими книгами на эту тему.

Приложение к профилактору Евминова с описанием комплекса силовых упражнений на этом устройстве. Здесь написано как заниматься. *****
И две книги:
*****

*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## Mastif13 (17 Фев 2012)

Сергей_61 написал(а):


> Сегодня сделал доску. Грыжа межпозвонковая. Не могли бы скинуть ссылку для упражнений на доске Е и не только


 
Здравствуйте! Очень жаль, что не смог помочь Сергею_61. Если кто нибудь подскажет, где я могу выложить упражнения на доске Евминова в свободном доступе не нарушая правил форума, я с удовольствием это сделаю.  (Я понял так,что на бесплатные файлообменники ссылки удаляются.)


----------



## Ольга . (17 Фев 2012)

Mastif13 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Очень жаль, что не смог помочь Сергею_61. Если кто нибудь подскажет, где я могу выложить упражнения на доске Евминова в свободном доступе не нарушая правил форума, я с удовольствием это сделаю. (Я понял так,что на бесплатные файлообменники ссылки удаляются.)


Эти упражнения уже выложены на сайте Евминова. Любой поисковик выдает эту позицию первой при вводе запроса "Упражнения на доске ......." С цветными картинками, пояснениями, правилами выполнения... И, что характерно, - абсолютно в свободном доступе. 
Надо только не полениться и потратить 1 минуту для поиска. Удачи!


----------



## Mastif13 (18 Фев 2012)

Ольга . написал(а):


> Эти упражнения уже выложены на сайте Евминова. Любой поисковик выдает эту позицию первой при вводе запроса "Упражнения на доске ......." С цветными картинками, пояснениями, правилами выполнения... И, что характерно, - абсолютно в свободном доступе.
> Надо только не полениться и потратить 1 минуту для поиска. Удачи!


 
Прочитав сообщение Ольги, сразу же отправился на сайт Евминова. Там очень хорошо и грамотно изложены правила техники безопасности при работе с доской. И есть рекламный ролик, где показано вскользь выполнение четырёх упражнений. Но поработав с поисковиками пару часов нашёл и тот комплекс Евминова, который был у меня с тридцатью двумя упражнениями. Так что Ольга права - кто ищет, тот найдёт всё!  Всем удачи и здоровья!


----------



## zar123 (30 Сен 2012)

приобрел профилактор евминова- хочу начать делать на нем профилактические упражнения.
болей нет в спине.
что скажете полезно ли на нем делать упражнения -для себя думаю что да.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Окт 2012)

если будите делать, то будет полезно, не будите делать тоже неплохо, можно использовать в место вешалки, там ручки удобные.


----------



## Роман Олегович (14 Фев 2013)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> если будите делать, то будет полезно, не будите делать тоже неплохо, можно использовать в место вешалки, там ручки удобные.


 
Ув. Игорь Зиньчук, как в воду глядит (предвидел заранее ее назначение).В принципе, если честно, в большинстве случаев оно так и получается.


Я знаю, по крайней мере, нескольких человек, у которых доска тем и служит. И служит она не из-за лени заниматься на ней, а из-за терапевтической бесполезности в их случае. Купили за солидные деньги и забросили в уголок. Но для чего-то же нужно ее использовать, хотя бы для того, чтобы оправдать парочку зря потраченных рублей. Первое, что обычно приходит на ум - каретка с ручками на профилакторе удобная, многофункциональная (высота и угол наклона регулируются на любой вкус). Остается только что-нибудь повесить из белья.
Прежде чем ее покупать нужно, как минимум пару недель походить в центр и позаниматься под началом инструктора. Нужно самому за эти пару недель определится, прочувствовать методику и, исходя из своих ощущений – поставить ей соответствующую оценку. Специалисты центра имеющие мед. образование должны обязательно ознакомится с вашей мед. карточкой, снимками и т.п. Инструктор также должен иметь соответствующее образование.
Эта доска - обычный тренажр для тела, который работает на принципе тракции позвоночника + система упражнений взятые из общепринятых ЛФК. Ничего нового в ней нет. Грыжи м/п дисков она не лечит, за функциональные блоки суставов говорить сложно (здесь нужен мануальный подход). Кое-какие упражнения, если нет противопоказаний, на ней всё-таки делать можно.
Лично я ее не продал. Использую в качестве тренажёра для некоторых упражнений.


P.S. Иногда использую доску в качестве вешалки.


----------



## Витала (7 Мар 2013)

Доброго времени суток!!! кто что может сказать о доске Евминова и как эффективно она лечит грыжи????


----------



## Сергей .. (7 Мар 2013)

Что могу сказать лично я о ней!!.Когда было плохо м мне лично или нет ..не знаюне,сделал себе её. Растягивался на ней, делал все в комплексе. Полегчало. Теперь продолжаю делать все кроме упражнений на доске, так и стоит у стены. Помогла она или нет не знаю, но не прикасался к ней уже три месяца


----------



## TYGRA (25 Мар 2013)

Я бы порекомендовал занятия йогой, если нет выраженного болевого синдрома при выполнении упражнений. Красиво и эффективно. Мне лично понравился роликовый массажер Катюша. Удалось даже сколиоз подвинуть, но пока не до конца. Там применяется эффект дозированного вытяжения и самомассажа в  виде разминания и поглаживания. Эффект проявляется достаточно быстро. Высыпаться начал примерно через 2-3 недели неспешных занятий. Как только ушли боли приступил к зарядке и трудотерапии. Сейчас прикалываюсь по ирланским танцам. Так что главное нАчать движуху.


----------



## данте (5 Июн 2013)

Роман Олегович написал(а):


> Ув. Игорь Зиньчук, как в воду глядит (предвидел заранее ее назначение).В принципе, если честно, в большинстве случаев оно так и получается.


Н-да...Вы хотели мнения пользователя?Надеюсь,хотели...Ну я пользователь...Мое знакомство с доской произошло в 2005-м на курорте Миргород.Нет-нет,я не умирал,на коляске не привезли.Вот только годовалого сынишку на руках мог нести метров 50,ежедневные мигренеобразные боли,с любого мало-мальского препятствия шаг только контролируемый-иначе полминуты на реабилитацию и т.д. и т.п.То, что в 17 лет назвали болезнью Шейермана стало образом жизни, обычная история...Обычная провинция, врачи провинции,говорящие "занимайся-перерастешь" вначале и охающие и рекомендующие корсет для "разрузки" в дальнейшем.Со спиной занимался и занимаюсь 20 лет,физически занимаюсь,без миорелаксантов в чай, и ежедневно.Но боль стала моим спутником.Аналгетики не ел- стал бы нариком.Так вот динамика по части боли появилась только после доски Евминова.И занимался я не только в ремиссии, но и при обострении, натихую от инструкторов.Сказать,что боль меня покинула навсегда?В гости заглядывает,.. при прогулах по моей вине, при отъездах с перерывом более недели, при перегрузах спины( напр. натоскался бутового камня-у меня стройка).По части петли Глиссона-головные боли отступили только когда начал занятия с ней,в 2011-м,долго боялся.Хотя штука опасная,требует меры. Да и вся доска требует меры , чувства своего тела и РЕГУЛЯРНОСТИ. Ой-ой-ой!И не надо разговоров о жуткой загруженности бытом и работой!Как написал Бубновский "Жить хочешь?! А как под себя или хорошо?"Я занимался и тогда, когда на работе проводил 14 часов,и это был не один год.Домой-когда у семьи время отбоя,младшего укладывает жена, старших-тебе...А для занятий- вся ночь впереди,выбирай!Это мой опыт.Повторять или нет-личное дело.Но в новый дом доска переедет со мной.


----------



## Роман Олегович (9 Июн 2013)

данте написал(а):


> Н-да...Вы хотели мнения пользователя?Надеюсь,хотели...Ну я пользователь...


Каждому свое…
Мнения обладателей этой доски самые разнообразные (исхожу из личных наблюдений).
Можно говорить о недостатках или достоинствах этой доски и потратить на это неимоверное количество драгоценного времени. Посему придержусь нейтралитета, так как мнения, повторись еще разок, самые разнообразные. Это же хорошо, что она Вам помогает. Главное, что она работает в Вашем случае. В моем случае она себя слабенько оправдывает. Занимаюсь понемножку. Когда обострения – не занимаюсь. Разок позанимался в тяжёлые дни – с меня “весь ливер вылез”. И не шутки ради я написал, что некоторые люди используют ее в качестве вешалки из-за непотребности. Многим обладателям этой доски от тракционной терапии становится только хуже, а некоторые вполне довольны. Бесит тот факт, что ее впихивают всем и неважно пригодится ли она человеку на перспективу. Не Вы, не я этого незнаем. Ортопед может этого не знать.
Каму как повезет…
Посему складывается двоякое впечатление и естественно, что люди после этого теряются в размышлениях.


----------



## данте (13 Июн 2013)

.





Роман Олегович написал(а):


> Каждому свое…
> Мнения обладателей этой доски самые разнообразные (исхожу из личных наблюдений).
> Можно говорить о недостатках или достоинствах этой доски и потратить на это неимоверное количество драгоценного времени. Посему придержусь нейтралитета, так как мнения, повторись еще разок, самые разнообразные. Это же хорошо, что она Вам помогает. Главное, что она работает в Вашем случае. В моем случае она себя слабенько оправдывает. Занимаюсь понемножку. Когда обострения – не занимаюсь. Разок позанимался в тяжёлые дни – с меня “весь ливер вылез”. И не шутки ради я написал, что некоторые люди используют ее в качестве вешалки из-за непотребности. Многим обладателям этой доски от тракционной терапии становится только хуже, а некоторые вполне довольны. Бесит тот факт, что ее впихивают всем и неважно пригодится ли она человеку на перспективу. Не Вы, не я этого незнаем. Ортопед может этого не знать.
> Каму как повезет…
> Посему складывается двоякое впечатление и естественно, что люди после этого теряются в размышлениях.


 
 Без "ливера" не обойдетесь, боль нормирует нагрузки, увеличивает кратность, уменьшая интенсивность. Уже говорил, по боли во всем согласен с Бубновским.Извините, но если у Евминова Вы видите только работу на тракцию, в компетенции инструктора Вашего большие сомнения.В определенный момент жизненно важно подключать упражнения на сокращение, прежде всего коротких мышц, иначе-"лабильная спина".И момент этот- отнюдь не отдаленный.Вопрос компетентного инструкторского сопровождения...Был у меня эпизод. В Евпатории в отпуск захожу в зал ЛФК.Мужик на профилакторе "танцует хулу-хулу", за ним-второй,за ним третий.Без комментариев катаю свою программу. Наблюдаю неподдельный заинтересованный косяк со стороны инструктора, массажирующего по ходу клиента. "Ага, а вы давно,значит, занимаетесь...Ну да, я тоже это все когда-то...И корочку в Центре...Да как-то не помогает, если змейкой то ползать...А вот ноги позадирать-людям нравицца...А кстати, как там вот это правильно?.." И все в таком ключе, и поверте не единожды...А почему?! Дак ведь она же в прошлом плавчиха, а он борец, а тот...Они ж и сами понимают что надо для спины!.. Да,Евминов не панацея, панацеи нет.Есть ежедневный труд.Любой метод можно судить лишь через полгода такого труда, беготня по методикам бессмысленна, не дегустация.Хотите дегустировать- дегустируйте НПВ и аналгетики.


----------



## Роман Олегович (17 Июн 2013)

данте написал(а):


> Без "ливера" не обойдетесь, боль нормирует нагрузки, увеличивает кратность, уменьшая интенсивность. Уже говорил, по боли во всем согласен с Бубновским.Извините, но если у Евминова Вы видите только работу на тракцию, в компетенции инструктора Вашего большие сомнения.В определенный момент жизненно важно подключать упражнения на сокращение, прежде всего коротких мышц, иначе-"лабильная спина".И момент этот- отнюдь не отдаленный.Вопрос компетентного инструкторского сопровождения...Был у меня эпизод. В Евпатории в отпуск захожу в зал ЛФК.Мужик на профилакторе "танцует хулу-хулу", за ним-второй,за ним третий.Без комментариев катаю свою программу. Наблюдаю неподдельный заинтересованный косяк со стороны инструктора, массажирующего по ходу клиента. "Ага, а вы давно,значит, занимаетесь...Ну да, я тоже это все когда-то...И корочку в Центре...Да как-то не помогает, если змейкой то ползать...А вот ноги позадирать-людям нравицца...А кстати, как там вот это правильно?.." И все в таком ключе, и поверте не единожды...А почему?! Дак ведь она же в прошлом плавчиха, а он борец, а тот...Они ж и сами понимают что надо для спины!.. Да,Евминов не панацея, панацеи нет.Есть ежедневный труд.Любой метод можно судить лишь через полгода такого труда, беготня по методикам бессмысленна, не дегустация.Хотите дегустировать- дегустируйте НПВ и аналгетики.




Я вижу в доске Евминова, повторюсь записи ради, двоякость. Это лично мое мнения, которое основывается на собственных, долгих наблюдениях. Свое мнение я никому не навязываю – ерундой страдать мне незачем. Первый раз я познакомился с доской в 2011 году. Занимался примерно месяц с инструктором, а купил я ее у знакомого. Продолжаю заниматься и сегодня. Сколько там времени прошло? Думаю, “немножко” больше чем полгода. Человек продал мне ее, как я понял из-за ненадобности. Не помогала доска товарищу или тот товарищ просто был обыкновенным лентяем на тот момент меня это не интересовало. Меня интересовало совсем другое…
Работа на тракцию – это, прежде всего то, на что сориентирована доска ув. Евминова + обязательный комплекс упражнений. В случае доски мы все упражнения делаем во время тракции, иначе можно было б обойтись обычным гимнастическим ковриком. Что касается НПВП и обезболивающих, то эти препараты я продегустировал вплоть до двух язв двенадцатиперстной кишки. А что делать, если тебе их запихивают в рот. Сейчас я осведомленный человек и в рот всякую дрянь не беру, но на тот момент, когда я их принимал я верил в исцеление и меня невозможно было переубедить.
У меня проблемы с мышцами (мышечно - тонический синдром). Насиловать себя на доске с такой проблемой глупо. Заниматься во время обострения – глупо. Иногда, безусловно, нужен перерыв – проверено практикой, иначе мышцы опухают так сильно и боль такая жуткая, что свет не мил.


----------



## данте (18 Июн 2013)

Роман Олегович написал(а):


> Я вижу в доске Евминова, повторюсь записи ради, двоякость. Это лично мое мнения, которое основывается на собственных, долгих наблюдениях. Свое мнение я никому не навязываю – ерундой страдать мне незачем. Первый раз я познакомился с доской в 2011 году. Занимался примерно месяц с инструктором, а купил я ее у знакомого. Продолжаю заниматься и сегодня. Сколько там времени прошло? Думаю, “немножко” больше чем полгода. Человек продал мне ее, как я понял из-за ненадобности. Не помогала доска товарищу или тот товарищ просто был обыкновенным лентяем на тот момент меня это не интересовало. Меня интересовало совсем другое…
> Работа на тракцию – это, прежде всего то, на что сориентирована доска ув. Евминова + обязательный комплекс упражнений. В случае доски мы все упражнения делаем во время тракции, иначе можно было б обойтись обычным гимнастическим ковриком. Что касается НПВП и обезболивающих, то эти препараты я продегустировал вплоть до двух язв двенадцатиперстной кишки. А что делать, если тебе их запихивают в рот. Сейчас я осведомленный человек и в рот всякую дрянь не беру, но на тот момент, когда я их принимал я верил в исцеление и меня невозможно было переубедить.
> У меня проблемы с мышцами (мышечно - тонический синдром). Насиловать себя на доске с такой проблемой глупо. Заниматься во время обострения – глупо. Иногда, безусловно, нужен перерыв – проверено практикой, иначе мышцы опухают так сильно и боль такая жуткая, что свет не мил.


Простите за тональность, это был не адресный монолог. Я все же надеюсь, что данная полемика интересна не только нам двоим, или будет интересна...Это вопль вопиющего...За почти 15 лет врачебной практики я пронаблюдал в основном одно-" врач должен переболеть вместо меня, таблетки должны выволочь меня из состояния болезни"...Люди готовы потратить кучу времени-сил-терпенья на покупку чудо-таблетки-метода-места, но ни на йоту сознательно себя не наклонят для системных перемен.У меня был( тьфу-тьфу еще есть) один пациент.Параллельно выявляю предканцерозные изменения. Нужна малость- брось курить.Объясняю.Бледнеет.Угу...Через две недели-Ну как?-Да все пытаюсь... Через месяц-Ну что?-Ой, та будем помирать!
Дыбил? Нет. Нам себя жаль настолько,что из жалости готовы умереть. Ну как же ж я себе откажу в такой малости?!
А за что я и сам бы ругал центр Евминова- система распространения.Людьми, зачастую лишь делающими вид, что они что-то понимают. Неправильный старт. Это реальная дискредитация.Мой первый инструктор ездила ежегодно на курс.Кстати, я опечатался, занимаюсь с 2009.Да, согласен, не каждый диагноз требует доски, но это опять же компетентность назначающего. От кариеса точно не поможет...сколько не грызи...


----------



## Роман Олегович (26 Июн 2013)

данте написал(а):


> За почти 15 лет врачебной практики я пронаблюдал в основном одно-" врач должен переболеть вместо меня, таблетки должны выволочь меня из состояния болезни"...Люди готовы потратить кучу времени-сил-терпенья на покупку чудо-таблетки-метода-места, но ни на йоту сознательно себя не наклонят для системных перемен.


 
Горькая правда... Здесь я абсолютно с Вами согласен. Страшно признать тот факт, что я в течение пяти лет  веником выметал деньги в пользу фармакологических компаний. Слава Богу, что нищим  стать не успел, но по бюджету “таблетка” стукала ощутимо.  Зато на спущенные мною деньги приобрёл две никому ненужные язвы. Сейчас доверяю только ЛФК. Да, помнится, я уперто верил в чудо-таблетку - я был еще из тех терпеливых и доверчивых… Шуткой припомню тот факт, что даже расслабится винцом, в праздничные дни, невозможно было. В пользу лечения отрицал любые алкогольные напитки. Так и стоит уже шестой год табу на всякий алкоголь. Ну, то такое дело …
Наверное, все поначалу попадаются на “таблетку”.  Нужно время для того, чтобы подружится со своей болезнью, и познать горькую истину.


----------



## Vladik (9 Авг 2013)

Vika1 написал(а):


> ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ!
> Что вы можете сказать о Методике и Профилакторе Евминова?
> 
> На сколько она эффективна?
> ...


Прочитал отзывы. столько негатива. специально зарегистрировался, чтобы написать свой отзыв. Доска Евминова, меня лично выручала очень часто. У меня целый букет и смещение и остеохондроз и протрузии. Вобщем много чего пробовал - от медикаментов до всяких там ковриков и т.д. помогает но не надолго. Регулярные занятия на Евминова сократили периоды обострения. Конечно во время обострения заниматься не стоит, может усугубиться состояние. Но если заниматься с умом и по программе, которую грамотный специалист составил - отличная профилактика.


----------



## bilkis5 (12 Авг 2013)

а мне помогло. довольно активно занимаясь спортом я умудрилась сломаться на банальной уборке снега.
сначала я записалась на консультацию врача в центр. это еще до того, как покупать доску. а записалась по рекомендации подруги. она туда обращалась с мамой и сказала что доктор сразу обьясняет показаны занятия или нет. 
после консультации доктора меня провели в зал и дали попробовать несколько упражнений. и вот после 3 упражнений мне стало немножно легче. особенно "скорая помощь" понравилась.
хотя сначала было  сложно просто понять что от меня хочет инструктор. некоторые упражнения такие, которые я никогда раньше не делала. но я не ленилась пробовать, звонить в центр и консультироваться. если мне надо, я могу быть дамой дотошной. а может просто азарт проснулся "что значит не получается?"
хотя на первом занятии девочка-инструктор центра мне сама оставила свой телефон и предложила позвонить если возникнут проблемы. чем я бессовестно и пользовалась. и эти консультации бесплатные, что радует)
на второй консультации уже пошли более понятные упражнения. для укрепления мышц вокруг больного места.
в общей сумме для лечения своей поясничной грыжи я потратила приблизительно 4 месяца ежедневых занятий и не жалею о покупке.
сейчас занимаюсь 2-3 раза в неделю чтобы держать себя в форме. а может просто страшно чтобы такое не повторилось.
очень хочу заставить маму пройти консультацию и занятие в центре. работа на даче, плюс возраст. начала сильно сутулиться. но мама пока упирается.


----------



## 123456 (19 Дек 2013)

Мы всей семьей делаем упражнения на профилакторе. Только программа у всех разная. У меня протрузии. Мне 
занятия на профилакторе посоветовал нейрохирург ( после осмотра, разглядывания снимков и т.д.) Жена делает программу для похудения. Сначала занимался я в центре. Потом подумали, что удобней купить профилактор домой и заниматься в любое удобное время и регулярно, чем периодически проходить курсы занятий на доске в центре по записи - быть привязанными к времени и месту очень неудобно.  Еще прикольно, что доски разных цветов имеют разную цену - светлая дороже. мы решили, что на лечебные свойства цвет никак не влияет и купили темную. Думаем купить еще профилактор теще (у нее остеохондроз).


----------



## Andrii (8 Фев 2014)

Всем привет, видел в строительном супермаркете доску, которая очень похожа на профилактор Евминова, стоит в разы дешевле.Вопрос, есть ли разница? У меня дома шведская стенка, и профилактор из супермаркета хорошо бы вписался. Благодарю за совет.
Хочу уточнить, что размеры совпадают, есть ли влияние на упражнение гибкость материала?


----------



## Anre (14 Фев 2014)

Разница есть в гибкости доски -  настоящая тонкая  и сделана как бы из фанеры, "играет" при выполнении упражнений, одно из упражнений на расслабление на доске Евминова (был в санатории в 2013 году и занимался под руководством инструктора) и использует это свойство - лежишь на доске, колышется вверх-вниз поясничным отделом(извините *опой)  и доска играет под тобой .
В одно время я сделал себе из доски толщиной 40 см(но она жесткая и не играет так как настоящая) и занимался(купить не мог -  стоимость доски Евминова в виннице была 780 грн - это тогда две моих зарплаты). Подарил самоделку родственнику вместе со всей литературой  года  три назад, ему нужнее было, в поясничном отделе грыжа - в Виннице оперировать отказались, направили на киев, а на киев денег собрать не мог, занимался он без инструктора, только интернет в помощь и мой совет: не рвать, без резких движений и боли, начинать с очень низкого угла (почти на полу).
За год с лишним восстановился - во всяком случае ведра с водой и неполные мешки с картошкой носит без последствий - но занимается и сейчас постоянно.


----------



## sheitanz (11 Июл 2015)

Грыжа МПД L5-S1 + нестабильность.
Боль после грыжи резкая с отдачей в ногу. Месяц ходил прихрамывая.
Сильные боли после прострела прошли где-то через 0,5 года (принимал донну, карипаин, мовалис).
Пытался делать ЛФК по методу доктора Ступина, но боли возвращались.
Через год решил купить велосипед и боли возобновились, но уже не такие как были после прострела. Тягучие тупые терпимые боли в поянице с отдачей в тазовые кости.
Товарищ посоветовал евминов-центр. Доктор вертебролог явно зарабатывает бабло - 1000 р одно посещение со словами, у-у-у как все запущено и отправил на профилактор в этом же центре.
Занимался у девочки-ортопеда (300 р занятие), вроде все понятно объясняла, но спустя месяца каждодневных занятий и еще месяца переодических занятий дома, результат нулевой, если не сказать отрицательный.
Да, мышечный корсет я накачал не плохой, чувствуется, как мышцы берут часть нагрузки снимая ее со спины, при каждодневной бытовой суете по дому или работе.
Но суть в том, что боли в пояснице у меня ни куда не делись, а лишь приобрели постоянный характер. При чем вновь возникают при занятиях на профилакторе после какого-то перерыва.
Наблюдается т.к. называемый симптом ласега, симптом натяжения, когда при поднятии ноги - боль возникает в ягодице ноги противоположной.
В общем, сказать, что данный профилактор решил мою проблему я не могу. Скорее всего придется продавать и велосипед и профилактор, т.к. именно они вызывают состояние дискомфорта и появление болей.


----------



## Жора (6 Дек 2015)

Viktor09 написал(а):


> Вот тут и не понятно. Мне, например, тоже, *врачи*, а не как Вы пишите дураки массажисты, советуют вытягивать позвоночник и шейный отдел петлёй, что это увеличит расстояние между позвонками и уменьшит давление на нервные корешки. Заниматься нужно ежедневно, чтобы был эффект. А это значит, нужно иметь профилактор Евминова дома. Но я так до сих пор его не купил - стоит дорого.


потому и стоит дорого, что бесполезен!


----------

